# Apple computers



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure if I have asked this before, how does one make fonts easier to read as mine are quite faint, obviously I do not want bold, but close to it if possible.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry, no idea, it's ctrl plus +, didn't you ask this not long ago Phil, or maybe someone else did.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't know if you can but perhaps trying a different font would help?



Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mr Google says

Change the screen resolution
Step 1: Open the 'Displays' window. Make sure you are in 'Finder'. ...
Step 2: Change the display settings. ...
Step 1: Change the text size of files and folders on your desktop. ...
Step 2: Change the text size for files in a specific folder or in all folders.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes kev I did ask this some time ago, but since then, when there was no ideas put forward that worked, I thought I might ask again. You can adjust all that you say Kev, but not the blackness, for want of a better descriptive word.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Yes kev I did ask this some time ago, but since then, when there was no ideas put forward that worked, I thought I might ask again. You can adjust all that you say Kev, but not the blackness, for want of a better descriptive word.
> 
> cabby


Ah, sorry I thought you meant too small.

Hmm, now on my laptop that is a screen function not a font function.

You mean the contrast I suppose.

Which OS etc are you using, it might help me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Does this help

http://etc.usf.edu/techease/4all/vision/how-do-i-change-the-display-contrast-in-mac-os-x/


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Goto System Preferences, Accessibility, Display and then tick 'increase contrast'

Does this do the trick ?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No not really, even tried changing settings on the monitor. It is almost like having the headings in bold and the rest just a bit stronger than greyed out in a post.

cabby

Mind you I have not tried changing the font, where is this control.
Sometimes I wish I was still on a PC, i knew where to go and do about 95% on that,have been a Pc user/builder for last 30 odd years.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Sometimes I wish I was still on a PC, i knew where to go and do about 95% on that,have been a Pc user/builder for last 30 odd years.


OOOOOOOOhhhhhh you'll have the Apple police onto you Phil, everyone knows they are foolproof absolutely the best thing since sliced bread and why they're so expensive > >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well kev, once you get used to the fact that you do not have instability on an Apple that one had on a PC. after XP that is, a solid performer in my opinion.

Getting used to the phraseology is the first hurdle.:wink2::wink2: blooming Yanks.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> OOOOOOOOhhhhhh you'll have the Apple police onto you Phil, everyone knows they are foolproof absolutely the best thing since sliced bread and why they're so expensive > >


They are an absolute nightmare to deal with on a business network. ideal on their own at home though.

Sorry Cabby, cant really help other than whats been suggested. There are a fair few Apple users on here though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cabby 

Take it to the apple shop

They will adjust it for you in seconds

And explain how to do it

Young dynamos that lot, and cute

Well maybe not that cute for you

Mind you ours is a laptop so maybe easier to transport

Albert paid for lessons in advance but hasn't been for any

Another of those £100 upfront costs

A bit like gym membership

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Cabby, I used to have a similar problem. I've had my Macbook for nearly 6 years now and when I bought it I also bought a huge monitor in order to help me see better. Much as I loved my Mac I did feel that everything was grey on grey, and with the eye problem I had I needed maximum contrast. Since I've had my corneal grafts (and cataracts done at the same time) it's not a problem for me and I no longer have the monitor. I tended to use a range of things to help. These included zooming in to make things larger (but often meaning I couldn't see everything on the screen at the same time), changing the resolution, using bolder looking fonts and also using the big A to increase size. i suppose it depends what you're viewing or working on. Obviously in Pages there is more control, but at the moment, in Safari typing this, there is a small A with a larger A next to it up in the top left hand corner of the window. Try using the larger A to increase size a bit. 


Chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you Chris, but there is no A large or small in the top left on my Safari page, however you did remind me to check view again and I saw that rather than just zoom in I can do a text only zoom, which is what my tutor showed me 12 months ago and I forgot.:surprise:

cabby


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

What monitor are you using? Is it a particular application that causes you problems?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not really, it is that text is too much like a grey rather than a clear black.Except a heading that has been typed in bold.However since I used that text zoom it is a little easier for my tired old eyes.:wink2:
Just annoying, as on a PC one could have adjusted and had plenty of fixes.

cabby


----------

